# The Picks



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Here's what I'm hearing of the two picks we got from Atlanta... it's not quite as bad as it originally seemed:

Atlanta's own pick: Lottery protected 2006, Top 3 protected 2007 (Oden's year), and unprotected in 2008

The other pick (most likely the Lakers): Lottery protected in 2006, unprotected 2007 


------
Which means we could very well end up with a lottery pick, possibly even two.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Link?


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

as far as im concerned, those picks dont mean jack ****.....Did u forget we are competing for a title this year?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> as far as im concerned, those picks dont mean jack ****.....Did u forget we are competing for a title this year?


hahha..we will probably trade them anyway eh :sigh:


----------



## Mike Jones (Jul 31, 2005)

Kekai said:


> hahha..we will probably trade them anyway eh :sigh:


Yes I know


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I must admit Colangelo is pretty laid back when it comes to taking picks seriously. I still cringe over thinking of that Googs + 2 firsts for Nothing trade two years ago. And then just tossing in a first in the Q trade... much less making it be this years first... not quite what I hoped. Picks are very important and the funny thing is when our team does actually have picks they do extremely well with them. 

Some picks in recent memory include Marion, Stoudemire, Zarko (jury's still out on him), and Barbosa. Not too shabby especially considering none of those picks were inside the top 8. Being careless with draft picks is what led us to have extremely little depth last year... might have cost us more than we could imagine.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> I must admit Colangelo is pretty laid back when it comes to taking picks seriously. I still cringe over thinking of that Googs + 2 firsts for Nothing trade two years ago. And then just tossing in a first in the Q trade... much less making it be this years first... not quite what I hoped. Picks are very important and the funny thing is when our team does actually have picks they do extremely well with them.
> 
> Some picks in recent memory include Marion, Stoudemire, Zarko (jury's still out on him), and Barbosa. Not too shabby especially considering none of those picks were inside the top 8. Being careless with draft picks is what led us to have extremely little depth last year... might have cost us more than we could imagine.



Yeah good post. I agree he just tosses the picks over like nothing. Ah what the heck lets throw in a first round pick. He should be a little more careful and not offer so much. Throw in the 2nd rounders not the 1st.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Kekai said:


> Yeah good post.


Hey Kekai you avatar is hilarious!

Will Taylor be wearing that uniform this season or a state issued one? :banana: 


If the Suns get the Lakers pick they'd better hope for a Phil Jackson blunder.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

thetobin73 said:


> Hey Kekai you avatar is hilarious!
> 
> Will Taylor be wearing that uniform this season or a state issued one? :banana:
> 
> ...


Why is it hilarious lol. Yeah he will be playing he is going to training camp. Can't help hes from the hood.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Kekai said:


> Why is it hilarious. Yeah he will be playing he is going to training camp. Can't help hes from the hood.


I thought he was facing serious jail time for shooting or pulling a gun on dudes he thought stole his 4-wheeler or SUV or some stupid thing...oh yeah he's a professional athlete, he'll just continue on as normal and get some community service and probation or a brief jailing during the offseason like Jamal Lewis.

My bad. Didn't realize people liked jerks like Taylor.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

thetobin73 said:


> I thought he was facing serious jail time for shooting or pulling a gun on dudes he thought stole his 4-wheeler or SUV or some stupid thing...oh yeah he's a professional athlete, he'll just continue on as normal and get some community service and probation or a brief jailing during the offseason like Jamal Lewis.
> 
> My bad. Didn't realize people liked jerks like Taylor.


Oh you know him? Sorry didn't know that cuz. I dont care if you think hes a jerk hes a damn good football player and thats what I like. So dont judge.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

One option is to use two of the Suns three picks to move up higher in the 2007 draft. 6 or 7 of the top 10 projected guys in 2007 seem to be big men, and maybe one of them would make a nice tandem with Amare...especially since Kurt comes off the books soon.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

We'll probably get the Lakers pick next year, and the Hawks pick in 2007. Hopefully the Lakers suck just enough for things to work out well for the Suns.


----------

